# Living expenses in Bristol and salary calculator...



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I have read quite a few threads regarding Bristol and living in Bristol... I think I will introduce myself first and then some questions.. Don't worry, my introduction is going to be a quick one!! 

I am originally from Mexico City, I have lived there my whole life, then moved to Germany for a year and a half and then moved to Valencia, Spain, where I currently reside. Anyway, to make my story short, my primary plan was to move to Spain for 1 year and then move to the UK.. I have always been interested in the UK... But, destinty didn't want me to move from Valencia, at least not yet, since I met a Spanish girl whom is currently my wife! So I had to put my plans on hold and have been living in Valencia for 6 and a half years now!! and with a 1 year old baby and the second underway!!

Anyway, I have right now the opportunity to move to the UK and it seems (if everything goes according to plan) we are moving to Bristol... I just landed a job offer in Bristol and I hope to get it (just a few candidates left). So, I was looking for advise on expenses, living costs, areas to live in and salary.

I hope you are all fine... 

I am offered a 35,000 - 38,000 GBP a year (gross salary) for the position I am applying for. So the questions are:

1.- I have searched for salary calculators after tax, and some say I would earn about 2,200 GBP a month after taxes and others 2,500 GBP... how can I break this down exactly? Is that enough to live in Bristol? considering I have to support a family of 2 and 1 on the way... (My wife won't be working as she is pregnant, so I am the sole earner in this family at the time, she would search for something after the baby is born (and probably 1 year old)  ).

2.- Where is a nice place to live in? I have heard Redlands, Clifton, Cotham are nice places to live in and Bedminister as well... Can anyone help me with these?


3.- Does anyone probably know of a link which provides living costs? Car inssurance, groceries, rent (800 GBP a month?), gas, light, TV, internet and all?

4.- State schools are free?? I ask this because here in Spain state schools are suppossedly free but you still have to pay around 200 Euros a month.

5.- I have read in SOME posts that state schools are not that good?? really?

Any other help regarding life in Bristol and expenses is very much appreciated!!

Thanks...


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

ooohhh!! one more thing... We don't know anybody in Bristol, and I have to ask.. 

How is people in Bristol?? Are they open minded and can "make friends" easily? I know it depends on your attitude as well, but how is the regular Bristolian? LOL...


----------



## pingpong (Mar 9, 2010)

Maundler said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I have read quite a few threads regarding Bristol and living in Bristol... I think I will introduce myself first and then some questions.. Don't worry, my introduction is going to be a quick one!!
> 
> ...


Hi there Maundler,
Thought that I would try and answer a few of your questions for you.
I would say that £35 - £38K in Bristol is a good salary although not sure what line of work you are in. You may have to be flexible as to where you live in Bristol, my sister is currently paying £900 a month rent for a 3 bed in Westbury on Trym. She says that South of the river is cheaper but I guess that it would depend on where you work? Have you tried looking at a website like primelocation for rental properties. Bristol gets very busy during commuting times. 
Tesco do groceries and Insurance these days so that might be a good start to try and price things up.
My understanding is that State Schools are free but may depend on your visa - sorry cant help you with that. Bristol education authority maybe able to help you or your prospective employer? Yes there are some good and some bad, all I can suggest is when you have found an area you like the look of look at its Ofsted report, also it is true that in the areas with better schools the rents / cost of houses will be more expensive. This is also assuming that there is space at your chosen school, popular schools fill up before the term starts. You may live near a good school but if another child has a sibling at the school they will get the place. But once at a school you pay for trips and if you choose school lunches currently I think £2.00 a day. 
Bristol is a city with lots going on, if you make an effort especially with playgroup, pre-school and school you should be fine


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

pingpong said:


> Hi there Maundler,
> Thought that I would try and answer a few of your questions for you.
> I would say that £35 - £38K in Bristol is a good salary although not sure what line of work you are in. You may have to be flexible as to where you live in Bristol, my sister is currently paying £900 a month rent for a 3 bed in Westbury on Trym. She says that South of the river is cheaper but I guess that it would depend on where you work? Have you tried looking at a website like primelocation for rental properties. Bristol gets very busy during commuting times.
> Tesco do groceries and Insurance these days so that might be a good start to try and price things up.
> ...


Thanks a lot!! You've been really helpfull!!  As for Bristol, I have been reading that it is a really nice city with lots of things to do and not being a big city and all is a plus, since my wife is from Valencia and it seems it is around the same "magnitude" as Bristol.. so that helps... I am from Mexico city, so any city, even London is just small for me, but that is just me!! 

I am working as a Marketing Manager / Senior Account Manager for a Marketing and events agency (mostly experiential marketing) here in Spain... but there was something else I wanted to ask and hope you are able to help me... Do you by any chance know of a moving company that works from Spain to the UK? and what would the costs be for a 3.5 ton truck?

Thanks for everything though!!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

You should be able to hire a truck for about 300gbp for the weekend..

I would be very careful when placing your family as on the map places like radstock, trowbridge etc look commutable and are like 6 miles out.. however bristol/bath area has some of the worst traffic in the UK.. I lived in bath and often the commute from the M4 junction was 2,3 and once 4 hours!!! I would stay in the city and use public transport if possible.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> You should be able to hire a truck for about 300gbp for the weekend..
> 
> I would be very careful when placing your family as on the map places like radstock, trowbridge etc look commutable and are like 6 miles out.. however bristol/bath area has some of the worst traffic in the UK.. I lived in bath and often the commute from the M4 junction was 2,3 and once 4 hours!!! I would stay in the city and use public transport if possible.


Thanks!! 300gbp sounds pretty good as to the almost 4,000 euros a mover company was trying to charge!!  And that is definitely an option... So, I will look into this, besides I am not trying to move my whole apartment from Valencia to Spain, just some of the basic stuffs, like books, DVDs, my TV, Computer, clothes, probably the room of my baby (it is new and would be nice to have one there), and just some other things, so a 3.5 ton truck will work and I think its the best option...

I have heard that Redlands (Cotham), Clifton and even Bedminister are good choices to life in.. and I have recently found a property I like in the ranges of 800-1000 GBP a month.. although I should consider council tax for that... and it is about 100-150 GBP a month if I am not mistaken??? 

Public transport sounds good, although I will be buying a car for my wife and the company actually gives me a loaner, so that is a major help actually... But I wouldn't mind using public transport if they don't mind.. 

And yeah, I don't know much about Bristol... I didn't know that traffic was awful there!!  Thanks for the tip. I will have to take a look into it.. 

Anyway, I am doing a major change in my life so any other tips and helps are very much appreciated!!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

No problems.

800-1000 per month seems cheap so sounds like a good deal. The car will be very useful for the weekends and i dare say driving in bristol is ok but it is the getting to and from bristol that is the problem (on week days) as the infrastructure from the highway to the city can be hard. Council tax will be about 110-150 per month depending on what the property was worth in 1990 (dont ask even i dont understand this)..

SOme other things you may want to concider:

Electricity 40
Gas 25-50
water 22
internet, phone + tv 30 (with sky or virgin media)
There may be a "ground rent" if in an apartment block
parking permin (yearly 80?)
tv license 12 ---- This is a crazy tax for havign a tv.. madness!


Oh and petrol is about 1.19 a litre... 

If i were you i and was not taking everything i would just put a small trailer on the car and a roof box and cramm all the stuff in and drive.. no van no shipping and you can use it again.

Bristol is a lovely city but it does have its ghettos and estates surrounding it that are not very nice... For looking for a house i would use rightmove.co.uk

Finally you the tax year is april so you will probably be put on emergency tax when you first join... this can significantly reduce your income but you will get it back in the end if you fill in the forms etc.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

voltron said:


> No problems.
> 
> 800-1000 per month seems cheap so sounds like a good deal. The car will be very useful for the weekends and i dare say driving in bristol is ok but it is the getting to and from bristol that is the problem (on week days) as the infrastructure from the highway to the city can be hard. Council tax will be about 110-150 per month depending on what the property was worth in 1990 (dont ask even i dont understand this)..
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the tips... The small trailer tip is a good idea and I would definitely take a look into it... if not, then renting a small truck is the way to go, but thanks for this tip...

Second of all, I wanted to ask you about properties to rent in or near Bristol... As I told you, I have been looking in Redlands (mostly Cotham), Clifton and Bedminister.. those were the ones someone recommended them to me... But do you know about some neighborhoods worth taking a look at?? I have found a property in Clifton (semi-detached house) for 850 GBP a month.. I think its quite nice!! but I don't know how the neighborhood is around there.. and I would like to know several nice places I should take a look at... So, if you please know of somewhere I should take a look at please let me know! 

And third, Could you please explain this emergency tax??? and how significantly will it reduce my income? aprox? 20%, 30%?? I just want to have a heads up about this.. I had no idea about this.. 

Anyway, I can't thank you enough for all your help!! REALLY!! thank you!


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

BTW, I would prefer to live in a terrace house or semi-detached house, insted of a flat if you know some residence areas around, but I am open to look at flats if the surroundings are of my liking!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, Im no accountant so invite the forum to correct me if i am wrong but if you have no p45 (supplied by your last employer upon leaving) then the tax office will charge you emergence tax, in other works they don't know how much you have earned this year so assume you have earned over the higher rate i was taxed at nearly 40% recently due to not having a p45!! If you can prove you have just entered the country and show your earnings in spoain then they should be able to give you a proper tax code for your salary. THe tax rates are (i believe)

0 - 4000 earned per year taxed at 0%
4000 - 35000? - 22%
35000 + 40%... 

Again someone please correct me as this may be wrong but it is what i have always believed.. I do know that the new governemtn has lovered the higher rate tax bracket so people that can be bothered to work have to pay more to support those that choose not to...

Also sadly your wife's tax free allowance CANNOT be used for you.. even though your one financial unit.. Also there were benefits called child tax and working familys tax credit available but the bracket for thes has been reduced from around 55k to 40 is... 

you will be taxed on income and bonus and car / medical cover so even if your salary is 35k you and you get a 10k bonus you will be considered as on 40k by hmrc.. Lots of inco can be found on hmrc.gov.uk

CLifton is probably the best area in bristol to live and that is why your paying quite a bit. Personally i live the villages on the southern subburbs.. Pensford, farrindgon gurney keynesham (isnt a village but a subburb).. but this tiny commute can add at least 30mins to your commute. Villages around bristol airport are also ok

For your budget you will easily get a nice house with a garden.. only issue in bristol central and clifton may be parking. 

I know your little one is too young for school but if your staying a while it may be worth looking into catchment areas of good schools.. with clifton i would imagine they are all good as it is the posh part of town.

so to recap - chech the hmrc site for the tax rules upon entering and make sure you bring paperwork to prove your earnings. I would speak to your new enployers HR department as they will be able to give you the tax office information and you can make sure your not on emergency tax. calculate your taxable package and then see if your eligible for working familys or child tax credit.. make sure you sign up for child benefit which is 15 punds a week for every kid regardless of salary. 

Clifton is great and so are most villages to the south but they come with a commute on rubbish roads notorios for traffic. If you cycle then some are only a mile away and would be very eascy to skip past the cars.

you and your HR dept can sort out most of the tax and benefits in advance.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

voltron said:


> Hi, Im no accountant so invite the forum to correct me if i am wrong but if you have no p45 (supplied by your last employer upon leaving) then the tax office will charge you emergence tax, in other works they don't know how much you have earned this year so assume you have earned over the higher rate i was taxed at nearly 40% recently due to not having a p45!! If you can prove you have just entered the country and show your earnings in spoain then they should be able to give you a proper tax code for your salary. THe tax rates are (i believe)
> 
> 0 - 4000 earned per year taxed at 0%
> 4000 - 35000? - 22%
> ...


Thanks again for the tips... I will have to take a look into the p45 and will talk to the corresponding authorities to see how can I take these papers and have them assessed in the UK, so I am not a part of the emergence tax... thanks for this tip!! Will be very helpful...

Now, I do have some other questions..  I think I will never be done asking!! Sorry about that  but you have been a lot of help!!! I have checked the hrmc.gov.uk website and it still talks about incomes higher than 55k... I guess this 40k new ruling is pretty new and they still haven't updated that yet? I have read the most interesting information there and have done the questionnaire for tax credits, it still says I would (supposedly) get around 343 a month.. but I am assuming that I would be getting some benefits and some others.. I know this isn't an exact science, but still I am supposed to get at least something, I will have to take a look into this, but I will definitely be trying to do something if I am entitled to something. My question here is, where can I apply for tax credits and child credits? As soon as I arrive in the UK to work? or do I have to wait until April 2011?

I am applying for my spanish nationality, and will still take at least a year to get it, I have a nice work here in Spain, but things in Spain are going from bad to worse and the opportunity that I have in the UK professional-wise is huge and don't want to miss that opportunity. If I lose my opportunity to be a Spanish citizen, then be it, but I won't be staying here just because I will get my spanish nationality. I don't suppose you know something about this right? will I lose my chance to get my Spanish nationality? (this is just out of curiosity and I suspect you don't know, but I have to ask, you seem to be very knowledgeable!!  )

Next of, Clifton sounds a good idea then!! I will search for something there, but thanks for the other suburbs, I will take a look into them as well.. you never know if you find a better neighborhood or even a goooood bargain!! 

My plan is to stay in the UK for a long time!  I really like it, it amazes me when a lot of britons asks me: "Why on earth do you want to come to live in the UK?".. I love the country and would love to live there.. I don't know how many years I would be living there, but I do think it will be a long stay... although you never know.. So, yeah, good schools are definitely a plus and will look at schools there.. Although I will be paying for nursery once we get there... On your personal experience (you have kids?), would you consider childminders instead of nurseries? Because I have heard a lot of things, so I am not so sure about this yet, I know childminders are definitely cheaper, but don't know if it is a right choice.. Another question, If I get the child tax credit, I do have to use an approved and registered childcare providers or something like that right? Does childminders go under this category?

Thanks YET again for all the help!!


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I have r kids and after the age of 3 years old your kids will get 3 sessions of care per week free from the governement.. (2.5 days).. If you are eligible for child tax credits you can also claim the child care costs.. BUT you wife needs to be working full time alos to justify it.. And if your wife is working full time they will look at your combined salaries and it will be too high for denefits of any kind.. I know its strange but the system in britian encourages people not to work in this way... for example if you wife gets a job then all her money will have to go on child care and lost benefits.. so why bother? This is one of the problems with britian where there is a generation of people and familes who "cannot afford to work"

It is one of reasons i left.. If your sucessful and do well you are taxed more and more heavily to subsidise those who choose to work.. and im not talking billionair salary.. if you go over the 55k mark you can kiss goodbye to the case and it isnt the only thing.. u lose child tax credit, child care and the list goes on.. If you choose to not work you get grants you kids have free school meals.. your council tax is paid and as long as you can live on the little spending money left you life is great.. most people do thius then work illegally.. its sad!

Ok rant over..

The HMRC website will be 100% correct for the moment but I know there is a plan to reduce this threshold by the new coalition governement.. you will have to google it because im not too sure.


Ok all of the things i have said about benefits were on the assumption that you are already an EU citizen.. if you are not then i have no idea if it applies so please check..

Tax credit and child tax credit foirms are available directly from HMRC website of over the phone.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

if you get child tax credit then yes it must be a registered childminder or else everyone would pay relatives to look after kids!


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

voltron said:


> if you get child tax credit then yes it must be a registered childminder or else everyone would pay relatives to look after kids!


Thanks for everything.. Know I have a better idea of almost everything.. I think I am ready to relocate to the UK... I am just waiting on the Bristol guys to move ahead.. it is ALMOST a done deal, and I do have high hopes about this, and although I know it might not happen I am confident that it will.. Anyway, it is 80% sure these guys are going to give me the job, but you can't trust anyone.. Anyway, if I don't get the job, there are quite a few more, so I am not worried!!! but I got my fingers crossed for this one, since it is a very good company and would love to work in a company like this one!!

Thank you again for all the tips and I will keep you posted on my situation!


----------

